# Right of Way at Mark



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello,

In my last regatta, I found myself in a pinch at the windward mark. I was approaching on a port tack. Right at the mark, I found myself having misjudged a larger fast boat''s speed. He was on starboard tack a little further off. He yelled at me to get out of the way. Unfortunately, I was already beginning my rounding, and I had no where to go, but my intended course. If I altered course, we would have collided. So, I kept my course around the mark, and the larger faster boat rounded outside of me without incident. There was no protest. I would be interested in others'' opinions.

Ralph


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Watch out coming in to the windward mark on port tack, ESPECIALLY within two boatlengths of it, as it sounds like you did. You can be penalized for making anyone on starboard alter course. That said, it also sounds like you squeaked by. 

Hailing is not actually required as much as it actually happens. This is because right-of-way yachts want: 1) to let you know they''re there, in case you weren''t looking 2) to make sure you''re aware of the rule implications of what you''re doing 3)to be polite and sportsmanlike and 3) to intimidate people when they think they know the rules better than their competitors or other racers - or want you to think so. The last group usually hails the loudest.


----------



## nunoc (Mar 23, 2001)

If I recall it right, if you have already started tacking, and before the other boat was 2 boat lengths form the mark, he has to let you finish the tack, the inside overlap will be desided after you finish the tack. That said, if he is inside 2 boat lengths PRIOR to you starting the tack, than you need to fall offand should not try to round the mark nor initiate a tack.


----------



## miahmouse (Apr 11, 2001)

Tacking inside the two boatlength circle with other boats coming is a big no-no. For one you have no rights while tacking. Second, you can''t force the other boat above close hauled. I''d suggest making the two boatlength circle your port layline. It''ll help you avoid situations like the one you described.....


----------



## mfbsail (May 9, 2001)

We do this often sailing in our Vanguard fleet. Is is it a good idea? As long as your careful with regard to the 2 boat length zone and can tack quickly in any conditions. You lose with regards to the rules by being the give way boat and dig yourself a deeper hole by fouling someone while your tacking.


----------

